
Sure, the Velociraptors Are Still on the Loose, but We Can Reopen Jurassic Park - cs702
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/sure-the-velociraptors-are-still-on-the-loose-but-thats-no-reason-not-to-reopen-jurassic-park
======
cs702
I'm the poster of the link above. I posted it because I felt it was a light,
clever, humorous take on a grim reality. Gallows humor is one of the
mechanisms I use to help me process and cope with challenging situations, like
the present one. Plus, you know, this is about velociraptors.

Alas, some of the comments here strike me as _way_ too serious and/or
ideologically motivated. I'm now wondering if this entire thread should be
flagged or deleted. I will leave that up to the moderators. In the meantime, I
will ask those of you who read the OP: Please do not take it _too_ seriously
:-)

------
aaron695
It is always an interesting argument whether you should kill all the Grizzlies
bears or sharks or snakes in places humans are, or live life around them.

He's saying kill them, one life isn't worth a few bears, some people think the
risk is worth it.

Although it's not just bears but large mammals like deer that are the real
issue. So again kill them off to keep the roads clear for safety.

~~~
Klinky
That's not what they're saying at all. Covid-19 turns everyone into a grizzly
bear or raptor, one person could kill dozens. We can't exterminate the entire
population though. Catch, tag, and release.

~~~
aaron695
No one turned into a velociraptor.

They did change sex though.

------
jokit
Freedom is for the brave. Those who prioritize things ahead of freedom should
not live in the one nation which exists to protect freedom.

Libertarians understand that there is no greater danger than lack of freedom.
Obviously statists don't understand this, which is why they fall victim to the
perpetual shilling of fear. There are more fitting nations with congruent
priorities.

They who give up essential liberty for the illusion of security end up with
and deserve neither liberty nor security.

We have nothing to fear but fear itself.

~~~
krapp
>They who give up essential liberty for the illusion of security end up with
and deserve neither liberty nor security.

You should realize the original quote was given by a statist, Benjamin
Franklin, acting on behalf of the state, in defense of the value of state
power[0].

>We have nothing to fear but fear itself.

From the inaugural address of FDR[1], also a statist, who would go on to limit
personal liberty and expand government power and authority in many ways.

[0][https://www.npr.org/2015/03/02/390245038/ben-franklins-
famou...](https://www.npr.org/2015/03/02/390245038/ben-franklins-famous-
liberty-safety-quote-lost-its-context-in-21st-century)

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_only_thing_we_have_to_fear...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_only_thing_we_have_to_fear_is_fear_itself)

~~~
jokit
Which is one of the reasons I don't quote Ben Franklin, who had some points
despite his Statist faith.

Let's not get caught up with logical fallacies. Points stand on their own
merit, despite how some misuse them.

